

How do you test your web apps? (survey) - jchn
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1mhDPsQHf7iwKQliZmqfVhP1GWAT2d3YJ6HepvyHaA0w/viewform

======
jchn
Hi HN OP here,

For my thesis I'm trying to find out how startups test their web apps during
development. Since being fast to market and MVP's are a pretty big thing I'd
like to know how this affects testing.

I'm also interested in what your setup looks like, how big your team is and
what parts of your application you tend to test (if not everything).

Since you can't really capture everything in a simple survey I'd be interested
if we can start a discussion here.

I'm collecting use-cases for testing by looking at how different companies
test their web applications, so if you'd like to share some more information
about your project, please let me know!

I'm currently adding some unit tests to a Backbone.Marionette application
using the Karma test runner and Jasmine, I'm also planning to add some
functional tests using CasperJS, what are you up to?

